# Hello from Christoph



## Christoph Allerstorfer (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi! 

My name is Christoph and I´ve already learned a lot from this forum 
for quite a while now. 
So I´ve decided to swallow the red pill and registered!
I play the cello, guitar and drums. 
I´m still working on my piano skills!

Some examples of my work can be found here.
http://soundcloud.com/christoph-allerstorfer

I'm really looking forward to be a part of this community.

best,
Christoph


----------



## Frederick Russ (Nov 16, 2012)

Welcome to VI, Christoph. Glad you found us... enjoy the forum!


----------



## Christoph Allerstorfer (Nov 18, 2012)

Thank you Frederick! I will!


----------



## Christof (Nov 20, 2012)

Another Christoph from Austria who plays the Cello!!Which City?
Welcome!


----------



## Christoph Allerstorfer (Nov 21, 2012)

Hello Christof!

I lived in vienna for quite a long time but because of the birth of my daughter I moved to upper austria near linz.

Schön dich hier zu treffen!


----------



## Ganvai (Nov 21, 2012)

Hey Christoph, 

welcome aboard. Your tracks on soundcloud sound awesome. Looking forward to hear more from you.

Greetings, Jan


----------



## Christoph Allerstorfer (Nov 22, 2012)

Thank you very much, Jan!
Glad you like it!


----------

